# nätverket segar ner datorn [Fixed!]

## Ulf-Kenneth

Jag har letat runt på Internet efter symptomen som min dator lider av med jag har inte funnit det jag letade efter så jag hoppas att ni kan hjälpa en nybörjare inom linuxområdet.

Problembeskrivning:

Så fort som nätverket (Internet) används (nerladdning från sunet) så sackar hela datorn. Klockan går då ca 10-15 för långsamt per minut och musen hackar. Så länge som jag inte använder nätverket så fungerar allt prima.

Systembeskrivning:

CPU: AMD XP1700+

RAM: 512 MB DDR

Moderkort: Abit NF7 med nForce2

10 Mbps ethernetanslutning till Internet

Mjukvara:

Gentoo 2004.3

KDE 3.3.2

Försök till problemlösning:

Då jag lokaliserat problemet till nätverket(-skortet) så provade jag till och byta till ett Intel Pro 10/100+ (eller vad det heter) och ta bort stödet för nforce nic:et i kärnan och kompilera om denna. Detta hjälpte inte alls. Det blir fortfarande lika segt. Alltså bör nätverkskorten vara ok.

Jag provade även att ändra från dhcp till statisk tilldelning av ip-nummer. Detta hälpte inte heller (har fast ip men kan använda dhcp). Det sista jag provade var att byta till fluxbox men detta hjälpte inte heller.

Har ni några idéer om vad det kan vara?

Jag kör också winxp på datorn och där har jag inga problem.

Mvh MartinLast edited by Ulf-Kenneth on Wed Jan 05, 2005 12:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wisdom

Har u dma altiverat på hårddiskarna?

----------

## patrix_neo

Har du kollat om du har din localhost specad i /etc/hosts ?

127.0.0.1   localhost

Denna behövs i vilket fall, för att någonting ska fungera som det ska i din burk, om jag förstått det hela rätt. PC klient <-> Serverprog pratar via interface lo, dvs localhost. Se även om dev lo bootar vid start :

rc-update show

rc-update add lo boot 

Detta om lo skulle saknas av någon mystisk anledning

Annars, ett problem jag inte sett någon gång i min 4 åriga erfarenhet av linux. Ett test vore att boota fr live-cdn eller knoppix och se hur ditt nät fungerar. Om det är din burk och linux som bråkar...

Funkar det, kolla och jämför dmesg (delen med kernel-output) från dom olika, och se om kerneln från din installation saknar något.

Det är vad jag skulle ha gjort iallafall.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ulf-Kenneth

 *wisdom wrote:*   

> Har u dma altiverat på hårddiskarna?

 

```
bash-2.05b# hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 40020664320, start = 0

```

dma var visst inte aktiverat.. konstigt.. aktiverade vid installationen enl. installationsmanualen

```
bash-2.05b# hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

bash-2.05b#

```

hmm.. varför går det inte att aktivera tro? Vid installationen gick det dock utmärkt.

----------

## Ulf-Kenneth

 *patrix_neo wrote:*   

> Har du kollat om du har din localhost specad i /etc/hosts ?
> 
> 127.0.0.1   localhost
> 
> Denna behövs i vilket fall, för att någonting ska fungera som det ska i din burk, om jag förstått det hela rätt. PC klient <-> Serverprog pratar via interface lo, dvs localhost. Se även om dev lo bootar vid start :
> ...

 

```
127.0.0.1       localhost
```

har jag i /etc/hosts

```
bash-2.05b# rc-update show

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |

          domainname |      default

                famd |

              hdparm |

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

                lisa |

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             metalog |      default

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

             numlock |

             portmap |

             reslisa |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

              serial | boot

                sshd |

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

                 xfs |

bash-2.05b# rc-update add lo boot

 * /sbin/rc-update: /etc/init.d/lo not found; aborting.

bash-2.05b# 
```

är väl net.lo som menas då eller?

ska testa med knoppix imorgon... nu sovdags.. gonatt..

----------

## patrix_neo

Helt rätt. Det är net.lo som menas, och du hade den redan:

net.lo   boot

Ja, vore kul och se om du får samma resultat med knoppix. En bra skiva att ha liggandes.

----------

## Ulf-Kenneth

I Knoppix 3.7 fungerar det bra. Datorn kanns som den ska nar natverket anvands.

Men i knoppix ar ocksa dma aktiverat.

```
root@ttyp1[mnt]# hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 4865/255/63, sectors = 40020664320, start = 0

root@ttyp1[mnt]# 
```

Det kanske kan vara det som ar problemet da. Fragan ar bara hur jag kan aktivera det i gentoo.

----------

## comicz

Hej, hej, och hämskt mycket hej.

Sjekk om du har kompilert inn støtte for ditt chipset i kjernen!

----------

## Karim

Kolla manualen hur /etc/hosts skall se ut - du saknar ditt host namn...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8

 *Quote:*   

> Code Listing 19: /etc/hosts for lonely or fully integrated PCs
> 
> 127.0.0.1     localhost tux

 Last edited by Karim on Wed Jan 05, 2005 12:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ulf-Kenneth

Jag sökte lite om hur man kan aktivera dma och märkte då att jag inte hade lagt in min ide-kontroller i kärnan. Jag lade till

```
AMD and nVidia IDE support
```

och efter det så gick dma igång.

Så klart att mitt hostnamn ska stå med i /etc/hosts..

Jag hade fepplat där en del och glömt att sätta dit det igen.

Nu fungerar datorn dock som den ska. 

Tack så mycket för all hjälp!!

----------

